# Holy shit...I just found out about Mewthree



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Not bad looking...not bad.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2013)

Something new.. in POKEMON!?! Madness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does he have one titty


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 10, 2013)

Superman knows what's up.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2013)

Holy shit...there totally did not need to be another thread for this.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2013)

This shit is real?



Yung Sushi said:


> Why does he have one titty


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

So his tail migrated from his ass to his head. 

And you guys call this good design?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Cheeky (Apr 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> And you guys call this good design?



Can you think of a better one?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

Did you also find out that it looks like half a dildo and a piece of shit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Holy shit...there totally did not need to be another thread for this.



 This is the actual thread for it Bioness.



"Shion" said:


> Did you also find out that it looks like half a dildo and a piece of shit?



 Both are incorrect descriptions.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 11, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Can you think of a better one?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope he brought a !


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2013)

I just don't want to accept that this new form/pokemon/whatever is stronger than original Mewtwo. Putting your ass on your head shouldn't make you stronger.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2013)

You guys are being way to harsh.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 11, 2013)

If it's an evolution it's a disappointment.
If It's an alternative form it's still a disappointment but less so.
If it's a previous stage of Mewtwo then I think it's good.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 12, 2013)

Mewthree, or whatever it will be called, will be the first pokemon to go beyond level 100. You heard it here first.


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (Apr 16, 2013)

While I do find it appealing that one of the oldest parts of my childhood has resurfaced into something new, this form still looks a bit 50/50 in my eyes. 

At first glance though, if I didn't knew any better I thought it looked like frieza getting mutated via super buu or something.  

(inb4 "this isn't even my final form" jokes appear)


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 16, 2013)

I wonder what gamefreak was smoking with the new design. Its not so much they changed Mewtwo as it looks hideous, still the design looks much better in the game, enough that I am not bothered by it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2013)

I wanted it to be Mewthree.


----------

